# Honey from inside the wall of a house



## brookesa (Sep 14, 2013)

Got some honey from inside the wall of an old house. some of the honey is really light in color and really good. the other is darker and doesn't have quite the fruity after taste as the lighter one. Is this honey good to be eating? was thinking i should get it tested but dont know where to go. should I eat this honey?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

brookesa said:


> should I eat this honey?


I personally do not see honey from a tearout any different than honey from a kept hive as long as the comb is kept clean and seperated from brood. If anything you're practically assured there are no treatment residues or syrup in the honey. I had a couple gallons from a tearout reserved for meade this fall and a friend wanted some bulk honey to make party gifts. I told them it was from a feral hive tearout and they had no problem buying it. Actually liked the idea of buying "wild honey". 

The darker stuff is probably from a different flow/source.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

brookesa said:


> Got some honey from inside the wall of an old house. some of the honey is really light in color and really good. the other is darker and doesn't have quite the fruity after taste as the lighter one. Is this honey good to be eating? was thinking i should get it tested but dont know where to go. should I eat this honey?


It's just the same as wild honey. After getting the honey out of the walls, if it looks good, I keep all of it I can get.


----------



## brookesa (Sep 14, 2013)

what if it has brood in with it then what would you say about it. when I got the comb from the house I didnt know anything about bees a squeezed it all out together


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

If you squeezed brood with the honey then you've likely tainted the honey with moisture from the brood. Aside from fermenting, I'd imagine it has an off taste to it. 

I do removals often and typically just leave the honey out back for my other hives to rob out. I saved honey from my first ever cutout. It was a PITA to sort through the make sure there was no brood, and the it crystallized really fast (like within a month) as it was much older honey. 

If it tastes tolerable now, eat it quickly. I'm personally not worried about ingesting some brood juice, but don't expect it to keep long on the shelf. Or as another mentioned, make mead out of it!


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

I would strain it and use it. Brood is just protein. If you think brood doesn't get into commercial honey, you had better think again. If you think you have to much moisture in your honey keep it refrigerated. If you can't use the honey, then put it out and let your bees have it.


----------



## brookesa (Sep 14, 2013)

the lighter colored honey is better then anything iv'e tasted from the stores it has a bit of a zing to it. maybe from wild flowers. whats the best honey in your opinnions


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

brookesa said:


> the lighter colored honey is better then anything iv'e tasted from the stores it has a bit of a zing to it. maybe from wild flowers. whats the best honey in your opinions


The very best honey in my opinion is orange blossom. My second favorite is goldenrod. I think it has a rich buttery, maybe even a little butterscotch flavor. I like it even better after it crystalizes, then it tastes like spun honey.


----------



## brookesa (Sep 14, 2013)

Bill91143 said:


> The very best honey in my opinion is orange blossom. My second favorite is goldenrod. I think it has a rich buttery, maybe even a little butterscotch flavor. I like it even better after it crystalizes, then it tastes like spun honey.[/QU
> 
> I just orderd some orange blossom online. It sounds like its really good


----------

